# China Lied about Corona Virus Stats



## SG854 (Apr 1, 2020)

Why is China Concealing Number? 
Share your opinions



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...presented-coronavirus-stats-report-2020-4?amp

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...xtent-of-virus-outbreak-u-s-intelligence-says


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Why is China Concealing Number?


Why do authoritarian governments lie about anything?  To make themselves appear stronger and more in control than they actually are.  Same reason Trump lied about 15 infections being the peak for the US.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 2, 2020)

_China was the epicenter of the novel coronavirus outbreak until last week, when the US's number of cases surpassed China's._

This part is untrue(well... It might have been true, depending on the date of the leak) . Europe has been the epicentrum for at least the last couple of weeks. As sad as the tragedy was and still is in Italy, it was never concealed or hidden. France and Belgium started taking precautions relatively early because of that. Meanwhile, Donald Trump was still claiming that the virus would 'disappear in April' and that 'people wouldn't even need to see a doctor'.

I'm afraid something similar happened with the Chinese government. They underestimated the impact of its scale, deemed the economy more important, saw different prioriteit... Probably a combination of many things. I'm certainly not happy in the way Xi Jinping handled things, but we've got to be honest : the virus is more dangerous and spreads faster than anything.

Did China lie? At this point I don't see criminal intent. Negligence, yes. But there's hardly a government in the world that responded efficient enough to the threat.
And yes, I know what 'concealing numbers' mean. So? Three days ago, our news reported cautiously optimistic that the rise of infections and deaths was slowing down. Two days ago, it suddenly nearly doubled. Reason : the numbers of three days ago turned out to be incomplete. And that's in Belgium, a country with modern infrastructure and the size and population that's only a fraction of China.


----------



## FGFlann (Apr 2, 2020)

Control, why else. The Chinese government lies about everything for this reason, and this should come as no surprise to anyone. It's sadly just the tip of an iceberg of malfeasance. They'll do it again and again, and this situation will reoccur because they and their people won't voluntarily end the unsanitary cultural practices that lead to these outbreaks. But as long as there's money to be had, people will carry water for the CCP regardless.


----------



## notimp (Apr 2, 2020)

I can add that I was at a podium discussion with the chinese ambassador in my country, over bilateral/EU economic relations (sounds much fancier than it was (its an open forum thing)), right around the time when Covid 19 started showing up in the news ('china building high capacity in makeshift hospitals' was the news of the day).

Where he was asked exactly all those questions on a panel. ('We do not believe in the numbers, chinese actions currently are much harsher, numbers reported must be wrong.') And while answering every question 100% rhetorically perfectly non comital - the impression you left with was -- china is a big country as well, hard to govern - you try that with full transparency and openness, because the leadership there cant.

That said, china did pretty much a textbook job on this. Scientific cooperation was in place, international coordination was in place - once italy went into crisis state.

They didn't know much about the virus when it all started, they did most of the preliminary research, they shared information.

US members of congress were briefed in late february, that this will be a pandemic the likes of which the world had seen last 100 years ago.

People started to sell stock, and insider trading at that time, while still posting on twitter, that this was overhyped by 'media'.


What does that mean? Adequate action in the US might just have been too costly.

Why am I saying that?
https://www.countable.us/articles/4...obamacare-enrollment-pandemic-do-support-move

Mindset seems to be, you are managing fallout anyhow. Just make it look decent. Focus on the economy. Attend to people with emergency measures.

This doesnt excuse two months of basically inaction (South Korea reacted two months prior), but it explains it.

Also - maybe it took about a month for the penny to drop in some smaller western countries. Thats entirely possible, for the bigger ones... Id's say no, impossible - but thats just my opinion, without sources.


----------



## notimp (Apr 3, 2020)

Also here is your overspecific dementi:

China rejects claims of inaccurate coronavirus death tally in Wuhan
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...aims-inaccurate-coronavirus-death-tally-wuhan


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't think it would be a major shock to anyone outside of China to hear the CCP was doing shady things.


----------



## wolf-snake (Apr 3, 2020)

Ohh i Corona Beer.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 3, 2020)

notimp said:


> US members of congress were briefed in late february, that this will be a pandemic the likes of which the world had seen last 100 years ago.
> 
> People started to sell stock, and insider trading at that time, while still posting on twitter, that this was overhyped by 'media'.


Yeah...there's THAT, indeed. Seems like you've got to face it, @SG854: your government was briefed in time. It's just that they considered selling stock options more important than their actual job.


----------



## LumInvader (Apr 3, 2020)

This is why:

*As U.S. struggles to stem coronavirus, China asserts itself as global leader*

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...s-china-asserts-itself-global-leader-n1169491


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2020)

Got to keep your kung flu secret. If someone else learns what it takes and how it is done they might get power over you.


----------



## notimp (Apr 4, 2020)

In related news, US lied on swimming hospital stats.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/nyregion/ny-coronavirus-usns-comfort.html

(Ah, the morning smell of PR...  They had a media event, and a salute sendoff, and everything..   )

edit: Two seconds later I have the sendoff event:


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 22, 2020)

In the beginning the local goverment tried to avoid panic which would have resulted in more wuhan residents fleeing (and spreading it around China and the world). When the doctor (who died from the disease) shared the information there were already two ongoing investigations.
Trump thanked Xi and praised the Chinese efforts. He only started blaming China once he found out what exponential growth means. Every country that didn´t take action after seeing a city bigger than the Austria being locked down has only itself to blame. Both the WHO and China released timelines and they correspond with my memory.

A recent poll shows 54% of Americans want China to pay reparations btw. Joe Biden is now trying to top Trump in his China rhetoric.


----------

